# need help figuring out how to serve mini tacos?



## chefwife (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, I am doing a weddding in October for 100, they have requested an appetizer buffet, and would like some mini steak taco's and chicken taco's as part of it. I have served these before but never on a buffet. I am trying to figure out how to serve these and not have the fillings fall out. I know they have commercial taco holders but those are all for regular size taco's or from what I've seen anyways. 

Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Take a look at Taco Racks , never used them but the owner, Nicolas Stanco, might give you some ideas.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bed bath and beyond has trays that hold tube ice for water bottles that are a great fit for little tacos.....check out hardware store- home stores- there maybe something that could be repurposed.....seems like someone I know recently posted pix of mini tacos.

On another note, ap buffet would be a WHOLE lot more labor than stations or dinner or passed in many cases.....

ie. 1 regular taco = 3 minis......just more labor involved.


----------



## chefwife (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! The labor of it doesn't bother me, I do a lot of appetizer tables, and what not, its just figuring out the not making a mess ) haha. 

I think I've come with a good idea going to try to implement it next week for practice! I'll let ya know what it is if it works haha!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sudden thought: what about using a Slinky stretched out?


----------



## cleverchef (Jul 25, 2011)

I have just the answer.

We serve mini albacore hard shell tacos with wasabe guacamole that we tray pass.

To fill the mini home made shells, I use a sheetpan rack. The wires of the rack are just the perfect spacing to hold the little mini shells upright.

I was able to find a small home-style oven rack for a toaster oven that we incorporated onto a serving tray. I was able to use a little creative decorating and the serving tray actually came out real cool looking. Sorry, don't have a pic for you.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

if you go to Lowes or Home Depot - look in the plumbing department and you can find ceramic drains that have slots that will fit the mini tacos - then create tiered displays

but I would worry about the tacos getting soggy if filled too far ahead and sitting on a table for a long time.  Just a thought.

Another option would be to have bowls of filling and the shells on the side with either the guests filling them themselves or an attendant filling to order (with some but not many done ahead of time).  You might be able to charge the labor the to the event this way and produce a nicer fresher product.

Julie, I think the picture you were referring to is on Caterbuzz with the mini tacos in the water bottle ice cube trays.


----------



## chefwife (Aug 12, 2011)

The slinky was kind of the idea I had gotten! Nice to know Im not the only one that thought that!!  I am serving the tacos in shifts, so they should never sit there long enough to get soggy. 

I will check home depot out thanks!!!


----------

